# Rasenmäher mit Briggs&Stratton Motor 190ccm



## oldtimerfreund (26. Feb. 2013)

Hallo,
wer hat Erfahrungen mit Rasenmähern die einen Briggs&Stratton Motor mit190ccm haben?
Laufen diese wirklich so gut?
Diese besitzen eine S2 Startgarantie http://www5.briggsandstratton.com/eu/de/corp/feature/starting_guarantee.aspx
Die Mäher an sich sind weitestgehend gleich aufgebaut.
Ich liebäugle z.B. mit so einen http://www.der-rasenmaeher.de/rasenmaeher/benzinrasenmaeher/MTD-benzinrasenmaeher/Rasenmaeher--Benzin--OPTIMA-53-SPB-HW.html


----------



## Joachim (26. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Rasenmäher mit Briggs&Stratton Motor 190ccm*

Für was brauchst du nen Rasenmäher? Ich dachte immer du machst das mit der Schere oder den Zähnen?   

Die Motoren sind nicht schlecht, ja - es steht nicht Honda drauf. Aber zum Preis eines Mähers mit Honda Motor kaufst du dir 3 "normale"... und für die kleine Fläche... Wir haben zB. einen vom Hornbach, Hausmarke "Floraself" - der tut einfach was er soll und war auch nicht all zu teuer. Motor ist glaub ich auch so einer - kann ja morgen mal schauen.

Worauf ich wert gelegt hatte, war eine möglichst große Grasfangbox. Liegt aber auch daran das ich nur ungern mähe und dann ist das Gras meist schon groß und die Fangbox zu schnell voll ... 

Kurz - mit dem Motor machst nichts falsch. Ob's nen halber Meter Schnittbreite sein muss ... kommst du damit überall durch? Und 3,5 PS sind zum mähen gut, zum mulchen, wenns was höher ist geht er dir bei ein. da müssten es bei nem halben Meter AB dann schon 4,5PS aufwärts sein, wenns Spaß machen soll. 

Wie kann man bei dem Wetter eigentlich ans Gras mähen denken?  Ich denk da eher an Schrauben, Dichtungen, Bremsen, ...

Edit: Kann ja demnächst dann mitm Zetor bei dir zum Heu machen vorbei kommen


----------



## oldtimerfreund (26. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Rasenmäher mit Briggs&Stratton Motor 190ccm*

Der Mäher ist doch für den "Garten" (beachte die " bei dem Wort Garten) von meinen Vater gedacht...
Da wird jetzt schrittweise immer mehr Rasenfläche entstehen, deshalb soll auch einer mit Antrieb ran und zwar gleich was ordentliches.


----------



## Joachim (26. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Rasenmäher mit Briggs&Stratton Motor 190ccm*

Achsoooo .... sach das doch gleich. 

Dann würde ich den so nehmen


----------



## Patrick K (27. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Rasenmäher mit Briggs&Stratton Motor 190ccm*

Hallo Oldtimerfreund

Wir haben einen Rasenmäher mit einen3,5 PS Briggs&Stratton Motor aus dem Jahre 1982,den habe ich vor über 20 Jahre aus dem Sperrmüll gerettet.

wir mähen damit mehrmals Jährlich eine Fläche von ca.900qm und das Teil läuft und läuft ,braucht zwar seit 2 Jahren ca 0,2 Liter Oel im Jahr das ist aber denke ich noch in Ordnung nach über 30 Jahren Arbeit.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## neuemmendorfer (27. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Rasenmäher mit Briggs&Stratton Motor 190ccm*

Rasenmäher mit den Motoren gibt es in Kürze mit Sicherheit wieder bei Lidl zum Schnapper-Preis! Wir sind sehr zufrieden!!! Einzig das Messer muss mal gegen ein ordentliches ausgetauscht werden, aber erst wenn das vorhandene stumpf ist. Schleifen lassen lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## Patrick K (27. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Rasenmäher mit Briggs&Stratton Motor 190ccm*

Also ich schleife mein Messer immer mit Flex und Fächerscheibe ,funzt hervorragend,einmal drüber gezogen und gut.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joachim (27. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Rasenmäher mit Briggs&Stratton Motor 190ccm*

Hallo,

man wirft doch kein Mähmesser weg nur weils stumpf ist - das kann man mit ein wenig Augenmaß zur Not auch mit der Flex zuhause selber machen, ein Schleifbock wäre zwar besser ... aber wenn man keinen hat. 

Edit: Dammich...  Patrick war schneller.


----------



## neuemmendorfer (27. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Rasenmäher mit Briggs&Stratton Motor 190ccm*

Grundsätzlich richtig! Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass die Qualität des Messers eher minderwertig ist. Sieht nach einem Jahr Nutzung eher nach Wellenschliff aus. Daher lieber ein ordentliches kaufen und das dann schleifen.


----------



## Patrick K (27. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Rasenmäher mit Briggs&Stratton Motor 190ccm*

Wellenschliff ist doch in Ordnung ,dann kannst du gleich dein Brot mitschneiden



Gruss Patrick


----------



## Nori (27. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Rasenmäher mit Briggs&Stratton Motor 190ccm*

Ich hab einen Honda Mäher (Benziner, hat ca. 400-500 m² Rasenfläche zu bestellen) und einen Elektrischen "No-Name" (der muss an ca. 250 m²  Rasen ran).
Letzterer ist nun schon seit 21 Jahren im Einsatz und das Messer wird einmal im Jahr mit der Eisenfeile und einem Wetzstein abgezogen - das wars. (Logisch ist das nach der Zeit schon weniger geworden, aber es schneidet noch wie am ersten Tag!)
Von der Qualität des Messers kann ich zum teuren Honda-Teil keinen Unterschied feststellen - im Gegenteil: ich hoffe der Honda bringt die Betriebsstunden des E-Modells. 

Gruß Nori


----------



## Andre 69 (27. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Rasenmäher mit Briggs&Stratton Motor 190ccm*



> Rasenmäher zum Schnapperpreis !


Da wir auch was Neues brauchen , meinst du den [URL="http://www.lidl.de/de/Rasenmaeher-Vertikutierer/Guede-Rasenmaeher-BIG-WHEELER-460-P"]hier[/URL]?


----------



## neuemmendorfer (27. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Rasenmäher mit Briggs&Stratton Motor 190ccm*

Nein, ich meinte schon den mit Briggs&Stratton Motor. Ich meine der kommt immer Mitte März.


----------



## neuemmendorfer (28. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Rasenmäher mit Briggs&Stratton Motor 190ccm*

Der dürfte es sein: http://www.discounto.de/Angebot/FLORABEST-Benzin-Rasenmaeher-FBM-550-A1-232645/


----------



## oldtimerfreund (2. März 2013)

*AW: Rasenmäher mit Briggs&Stratton Motor 190ccm*

Hallo,
Danke für die Antworten.
Ich habe so einen Mäher hier erworben http://www.ebay.de/itm/370764610004?nma=true&si=ASsZrhLf%2FzzPBxo3DEtNBL7oOOk%3D&rt=nc&_trksid=p4340.l2557&orig_cvip=true
Nach langer Suche und vergleichen mit Mähern die den selben Motor verbaut haben und ebenfalls Mulch sowie Seitenauswurffunktion haben komme ich immer wieder auf diesen Mäher der das günstigste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis bietet.


----------



## Kümmel (5. März 2013)

*AW: Rasenmäher mit Briggs&Stratton Motor 190ccm*

Ich besitze einen Honda Rasenmäher, den ich vor 3 Jahren hier http://www.motorgeraete-center-shop.de/Benzin-Rasenmaeher/Honda-Benzin-Rasenmaeher/ erworben habe. 
Mit dem Rasenmäher bin ich sehr zufrieden und die Klingen sind auch noch super scharf!


----------



## Nori (6. März 2013)

*AW: Rasenmäher mit Briggs&Stratton Motor 190ccm*

Mal ne kleine Story zum B & S Motor.
Mein Nachbar (technisch ne volle Niete) mäht seit Jahren mit so einem Teil. Letztes Jahr plötzlich Ruhe während des Mähens - da kam er an ich solle mal nachschauen - Diagnose: Kolbenfresser - er meinte sein vor vielen Jahren verstorbener Vater sagte zu ihm, dass man bei diesem Mäher kein Öl benötige (der meinte aber das Öl für das Kraftstoffgemisch eines 2-Takters) - er hat also den Mäher mit den Jahren trockengefahren.
Ich hab dann mit Gewalt das Messer gedreht, bis der Widerstand weniger wurde, hab einiges an Motoröl nachgefüllt und das Ding wieder gestartet - der läuft seitdem ohne irgend eine Reparatur oder sonstige Probleme (ich hab ihm zwar zu einem Service geraten mit Ölwechsel, Kerzen Lufi etc. aber das hat der Mäher noch nicht bekommen) - allerdings kontrolliert der Herr Nachbar jetzt wenigstens einmal im Jahr sein Motoröl.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joachim (6. März 2013)

*AW: Rasenmäher mit Briggs&Stratton Motor 190ccm*

Ich denke mal, für den durchschnitts privat Gebrauch muss es kein Honda sein. Effektiv aufs Jahr gesehen kommen doch relativ wenig Motorstunden zusammen. Im Gewerblichen Bereich, wo so ein Gerät in der Saison fast täglich und dann auch noch über Stunden laufen muss sieht das anders aus. Aber dort kauft man dann auch echte Profigeräte und auch keine Honda mehr.  

Ist halt wie mit den Autos...


----------



## oldtimerfreund (31. März 2013)

*AW: Rasenmäher mit Briggs&Stratton Motor 190ccm*

Hallo,
nun Aufgrund des Wetters überlege ich den Rasenmäher als Schneefräse umzubauen
Es ödet mich einfach an, ich will endlich Frühling haben


----------

